# August Finds And Losses



## Tony Wells (Aug 2, 2016)

I had a thought (actually stole the idea from elsewhere) that almost all of us run across a deal or something we've been looking for, or just fell into. I want to try keeping a monthly thread where we can let the group know of any new acquisitions or any losses we may have suffered. That might include things we gave away, sold, traded, fell off the trailer, or whatever.  While the main purpose is to just keep interest in what our wheeling and dealing results in, a few comments will be welcome. If you want to do a thread on a recent "Find" please do so, but also drop a note here with a link to it. For example, if you brought home a basket case that you will be rebuilding, by all means we want to follow along. But that's not what this thread is for. Make a separate thread for the main project, if that's what it is. Or if you just bought something you are proud of.....let us see it!

I'll start this month with a gift I received, in the next post.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 2, 2016)

OK, here is my first find for the month. Just an old grinder. The stand is what appears to be a forklift tire and wheel, but it is short, just about right for sitting down to grind. It's a Delta-Milwaukee. There is a piece of what used to be a drill sharpening guide still attached. It has a Sears tag, but nothing but the base plate is there. I'll have to decide whether to get a chair, or extend the tubing.  The base is a piece of channel, but it has a drawer built into it on the end for small item storage. I didn't get a pic of that.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 2, 2016)

I was at it again last week , looking through ebay's tool section.
i found a heck of a deal on a box of micrometers.
the winning bid was $10 + $16 freight= $26 total
whaddya think?



there is a Fowler Digital mic, fully functional.
a cool old lufkin 2-3" vernier mic, in the original box
a mitotoyu  0-1
a Brown & Sharpe 0-1
a couple Chinese mics
& a few mic heads, and some pieces
i'd say i did OK!
thanks for looking!


----------



## Randall Marx (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah, I'll say you did OK!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 2, 2016)

For that  you deserve the "Black Bart: award.


----------



## Whyemier (Aug 2, 2016)

Good haul.  If I had been selling that on E-Bay I would have asked minimum $30 as starting price, plus shipping (about $37 total I think). I think you got a great deal.


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 2, 2016)

You keep that up and they will be looking for you for Robbery.


----------



## Bamban (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice snag, Mike


----------



## bosephus (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm not real sure if I should consider this a find or an albatross  to hang around my neck .   But here goes ...

Brown and sharp #000  
The good points ... it was cheap .  And the ways are in amazingly good condition .   And it works ..  sort of .

The bad  ...    at some point in its life someone thought it would be a good idea to remove the power feed and lead screw for the table and throw it away to convert it to an air cylinder.   So now it only has about 6 inches of table travel and no good way to control feed speed .  

While I have no great hope of ever finding what I need to return it back to its former glory with a dial and lead screw 
I am hoping to come up with an idea to turn it Into a hand Miller 




Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 2, 2016)

One for each of your lathes!   8^)


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 2, 2016)

You probably could find enough info through manuals and pictures to build what you can't find to put it back closer at least. Can't imagine why an air cylinder was put on that thing.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 3, 2016)

Mike, I bet the guy you bought those mics from isn't feeling well. You definitely got a deal and a half!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 5, 2016)

$26 mic box UPDATE!!!
I managed to recalibrate the B&S 0-1" .001" mic ( the very old and dirty looking mic) and the Lufkin mic
the B&S was relatively easy to bring back in,  just a cleaning and a sleeve adjustment.
the Lufkin was a bit more work, it was partially disassembled .
it felt good threading the thimble, until the spindle passed through the slit that holds the brake. the spindle wanted to hang up on the second bore.
after close inspection, there was a small smear of metal from the interior face of the mic's frame where the spindle protrudes for measuring.
i deburred the bores edge and inspected again.
it looked like the frame was jut a bit off, so with a single swing of a small hammer- in the magic spot- i hit it just right.
i tried the spindle again, it went in like glass- i was really amazed it worked.
now the fun part, the previous owner had messed with it and it was over 1/8" out of calibration on a .001" mic
luckily Lufkin made a really adjustable mic. it can adjust on the spindle as well as the frame collet.
i had to mess with it for an hour to get it back into spec, but it's good to go again for another 70 years!


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 7, 2016)

I ran across a Mitutoyo 6 to 7" mic at a pawn shop. Checked it with the standard that was with the mic. Was over .025" out and the standard was only touching on one side of the anvils. I passed.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 7, 2016)

Have to wonder how much the pawn shop had in it.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 7, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Have to wonder how much the pawn shop had in it.


I was offered $50 bucks for it. This was back about 19 years ago.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 8, 2016)

Find of the month, possibly of the year!
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/select-no-1-2v-trans-world-steel-vhm-728.49405/


----------

